# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Cost of Demolition of house (Vic)

## Snapper_Kev

I am currently looking at a few plans for a property located on the Mornington Penninsula here in Victoria. The land size is fairly good but the dwelling needs a bulldozer.
Does anyone have any idea on the approximate costs associated with demolishing a smallish 14 square house ?
It is made out of the the old Shadow Line aspestos so this may increase the costs?
There is also an in ground concrete pool that I would need to fill in and make stable enough to devlop directly over - not sure whats invloved with that one.
Any help would be greatly appreciated - Thanks in advance, Kev

----------


## ozwinner

> It is made out of the the old Shadow Line aspestos so this may increase the costs?

  There goes your budget, once asbestos is involved triple or quadruple your costs. 
Al  :Frown:

----------


## Gumby

I know some tenants who will pay you rent and demolish it at the same time - without even being asked to do so.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## TallStreak

We demolished a post-war house in brisbane in January this year. It was a 150sqm weatherboard house. It had some asbestos sheeting in the bathroom, luadry and toilet areas here is the cost breakdown that I can recall: 
Professional demolition including removal of rock retaining walls and all asbestos $6930 
Certification costs (demolition approval) approx $400
Council fee (brisbane city council) $100-
Capping sewer connection:
Plumber $200
Earthmover $320- 
All up around $7950 
Hope this helps

----------


## Snapper_Kev

> Professional demolition including removal of rock retaining walls and all asbestos $6930
> Certification costs (demolition approval) approx $400
> Council fee (brisbane city council) $100-
> Capping sewer connection:
> Plumber $200
> Earthmover $320-
> All up around $7950
> Hope this helps

  Thanks TallStreak, that was excactly the info i was looking for. I will just plan on it being about $10k. it's just budgetry at the moment. 
Now I just have to figure how to fill in the pool so it can be built over?

----------


## Snapper_Kev

> There goes your budget, once asbestos is involved triple or quadruple your costs. 
> Al

  Yes, thats probably close. I think the shadow line was a fairly low grade asbestos but off course anything with asbesdos in it will cost more.

----------


## rod1949

Kev,
Cost depends on how much you are prepared to do.  Use caution/safety etc but don't be frightened or conned with the asbestos removal.  I have just demolished my house (Perth).  It was built in the 1950's and had the deadly blue asbestos as eaves linings and was also used as packing in various locations.  $17.00 was the total cost for disposal for 300kg's (included some deep 6 abestos fence sheets) at an official disposal site.  It had to be plastic (builders) wrapped and taped up.  When I got to the disposal site I seen asbestos in just garbags. 
I wanted all the big timbers in the my house so I striped it to just the brick wall shell.  The price to demolish/remove the brick walls concrete footings and concrete drive was $4,400.00.  The Excavator had it domolished, loaded onto 4 semi-tippers and all gone from the site in 5 hours.  Bloody good money but then they have machinery operating costs etc.  The mob I used was Capital Demolition and they crush and recycle brick and concrete. 
I also collected/saved all scrap metal from the house (electrical wiring, plumbing fittings, copper pipes etc, iron/steel etc), the vast majority of the wire I striped the plastic off.  I collected $730.00 for the sale of all the scrap metal which blew me away a bit.

----------


## Ben (TM)

> Kev,
>  $17.00 was the total cost for disposal for 300kg's (included some deep 6 abestos fence sheets) at an official disposal site. It had to be plastic (builders) wrapped and taped up.

  That's cheap. There is only 2 sites in Melbourne, one out near Eltham and one  in Altona Nth. $35 handling fee and then $0.80/kg from memory. 
I had the faux brick asbestos cladding removed from a 12 square cal bungalow - cost $3,500....

----------


## ozwinner

> I know some tenants who will pay you rent and demolish it at the same time - without even being asked to do so.

  Yep I know them, I rented a house out to them once. 
Al :mad:

----------


## Mini

You will have to pier to solid ground within the filled in pool boundaries and closely around it. Engineer time and dollars I would think.

----------

